# L'envolée (french title)



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

I'm a french guy and I just want to show you my last layout.
Its name is "l'envolée" what means "the flight" or something like that.



It's a 240 L tank

I obtained the 7th place in the CAPA contest (french aquascaping contest) with this one.

Afterwards, i see a big flaw in it : I should have replaced micranthemum umbrosum by heteranthera zosterifolia in order to have a more uniform central hill. Too late


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! Well I wouldn't complain. Looks very nice!!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice scape!!
love the hills


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is a very nice aquarium. The balance of the greens contemplates nicely. The growth of your plants are amazing, you did a great job with it.

What kind of camera did you use to take this shot? the clearness and sharpness is high quality.


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks

The shot is taken with a bridge : panasonic lumix DMZ-08

Not as good as a reflex but a good camera, in my opinion.

The matter with this shot is the overexposition of some plants  
Next time, i'll make it better


----------



## Lucs (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice aquarium! The zosts look perfect!

I just think you should put some red in it...

See ya!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice, good color in the plants and the yellow in the hatchets is nice. Is that all 6700k light?


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks

This picture has been taken with two 6000K tubes


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

b-e-a-utiful. love these types of scapes and I aspire to create something near this someday myself. Every time I see a scape of thsi calibre which at the same time somehow doesn't seem like the artist 
"tried too hard" to force nature, I'm astounded. I think scapes like these overshadow a lot of the work I've seen done by Amano himself. (not that he hasn't put forth a multitude of BEAUTIFUL work) but this one could easily fit in with a lot of his works as a list of simply masterful works in this hobby.

well done sir!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank and colors, Julien.


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for these compliments 

But i'm just a "little" aquascaper and i can't be compared to a master as Takashi Amano


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

the master is still just a man. never forget that. A first timer can still accidentally achieve beauty even if they don't want to claim responsibility for the success of the tank lol


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

jargonchipmunk said:


> the master is still just a man. never forget that.


Don't worry, I don't forget that 

It's just that I have made one or two pleasant layouts when he has made hundreds of magnificent ones


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice tank. I like the different textures of the plants.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool. It looks so green and awesome!


----------



## cclansman (Jan 29, 2007)

fantastic design! I am really impressed with the layout and the way it turned out after trimming it a few times.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

voultou said:


> Afterwards, i see a big flaw in it : I should have replaced micranthemum umbrosum by heteranthera zosterifolia in order to have a more uniform central hill.


I disagree, my friend 

A total uniform heteranthera stand is too plain or boring to me, perhaps the micranthemum could have had a bit more time and trims to match up to the HZ better. I think a contrasting plant rising up slightly behind their intersection would be a better looking option. :thumbsup:


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the comments 

To jaidexl -> I had big problems with the umbrosum that had plenty of time to fit perfectly with the heteranthera but it pulled itself out from the ground three times. Each time, the layout was messed up and I had to replant it.


----------

